# Fishing gear for the Bahamas



## Guyfromthenorth (Jul 2, 2015)

I've been a northern canada freshwater fisherman my whole life. I have no idea where to start with my fishing gear for the Bahamas.

Heres my plan and I'd love some suggestions, especially lures:
-2x hand lines, 300lbs test, corkscrew swivels, shock cord absorber, for sailing between islands
-2x rod and reel combos, medium grade stuff with 20 to 40lbs line for casting around the anchorage
-2x 3pc hand spears with slip tips for spear fishing 

We HOPE to supplement alot of our meat by fishing. Not only is it fun but it sounds doable from what we heard. We did the same living very rural back home for our food.

Like I said any ideas are welcome. Amazon links would be great, next week we will be visiting friends in Orlando and we will hit some fish and dive shops.


----------



## Guyfromthenorth (Jul 2, 2015)

Sorry for the odd spacing...the website never seems to work well with chrome on my phone.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Unless you are in a rush, you will not be open ocean pelagic fishing that often
True spear guns are not allowed but the hawaii type is ok
Think dinghying to bountiful areas


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Hand lines are the way to go trolling unless you plan to stop every time you hook up underway (we normally troll at 7 to 10 knots). We use an 18' outrigger on one side. 
Spear guns are pretty much illegal to the point of possible confiscation of your boat some places, so don't waste the money. Some islands (countries) charge for a fishing license and the fines for not having one can be quite steep, so check with the authorities when you check in.
If you plan on sport fishing (fishing for fun) when you are at anchor or in the dink, then go for light tackle rigs, under 10#, 6# is even better. I have one 6# graphite pole with a Shimano Bait Runner which does just fine up to 40# jacks. I use a 3# spinning rig when in a school of schoolie dolphin, after we have all the food we want and if we stop the boat; it's a gas. If it's food you want, 20-40# wire leader stinger rigs on lever drag reels on conventional poles are the best from the boat at anchor or the dink, with live bait. 
We're pretty successful trolling, with plenty of Dolphin, Cuda, a couple of nice tuna, a small Blue Marlin and a 40# Wahoo (27 steaks, enough for everybody, including the folks @ customs and immigration in St Lucia). Now that's how to win friends and influence people!
Every year it is getting harder to catch fish in the EC and there are more longliners fishing around the islands. Coincidence? Grouper have almost completely disappeared and snapper get smaller each year.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

300 pound line?

How sportsman like! Lol


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

When you're hunting to actually feed your family, you're a predator in the food chain, not a sportsman. 

I like the braided fishing lines, which I'm guessing are just small dyneema and amazingly strong. Wire leaders so the fish can't bite through.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

I have never fished from the boat. But crew who have come along have in the ocean and have caught fish which we did eat. I was actually turned off when they were clubbing it to death with a winch handle.

++++

I suppose a thread about fishing from sailboats is a good idea. It probably would need to be very basic how to stuff... right on up to advanced level of gear and technique and contain where and what one can expect to catch... and the required permits.


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

If you are going to troll under sail, listen to capta. We've done it with heavy hand lines 200#+ and wire leaders. Caught Mahi, Tuna, and Wahoo in Capta's neighborhood. The thing is, unlike sports fishing from a power boat, you aren't maneuvering to reel in the fish, in fact just the opposite. If you need to stop quickly, or back on a fish, it ain't happening unless you are a much better sailor than I am. So the heavy gear gives you time to reduce sail, slow down, get the fish close to the boat and get a gaff in it. I know some do standup gear from a sailboat, but I'd advise you to try it from the deck of a powerboat where there's room to stand up and move around, before you buy that stuff for a sailboat. A reasonable sized school tuna can be like being hooked to a Volkswagen with a mad man at the wheel. 

In my neighborhood we chase pelagic fish from a power boat, and use more "sporting" gear. But landing those fish involves a lot of boat handling. 

If I was headed to the Bahama's, and liked to fly fish, I'd be bringing appropriate flats gear for bone fish, etc. 9 weight. This would be from the dingy or wading, and mostly for sport not so much for dinner.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> When you're hunting to actually feed your family, you're a predator in the food chain, not a sportsman.


He's only just left the Welfare State of Canada and already he's already reduced to running bare breasted and sharpening spears?

:laugh


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

We have a handline with 300lb line like you suggest, an offshore rod/reel with 80lb line, a small spinning rod that I never use, and two good pole spears that provide pretty much all the fish we eat in the Bahamas (and we eat a lot of fish).

You can easily catch mahi and wahoo, depending on the season, trolling just outside the islands in Exuma Sound. Spear fishing is everywhere, but some areas are much better than others, and your skill at fishing in currents, cuts, and deeper structure will determine how much and what type of fish you spear.

Many of our friends use spinning rods to catch triggers, porgies, grunts, snapper, and the odd grouper. Mostly they are bottom fishing with cut bait (conch is excellent, as is lobster bits).

Mark


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

How far back are you guys trolling


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

RegisteredUser said:


> How far back are you guys trolling


3 threads.

:grin


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I keep hearing that spear guns are illegal nearly everywhere. However, I used to see Riley on LaVagabond using them everywhere. Perhaps they were Hawaiian slings, but I didn’t think so. Where is this skinny?

Ironically, I have a very small (2ft) speargun in my ditchbag. My wife kids that we’re equipped to stay out there for weeks, if we’d only pack a tiki bar in the bag too.


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

RegisteredUser said:


> How far back are you guys trolling


Mostly right at the end of the boat's bubble wake, which for us is ~30' back. If using a surface lure like a squid, this is adjusted so the bait will ride down wave/wake faces and break the water surface every so often. If fishing two lines, one goes at the end of the wake, and the other alternatively goes longer or shorter looking for bites. For tuna, longer is better because they seem to get spooked by boats. For wahoo, shorter is better because they seem to be looking up at boats. Mahi bite anything, anywhere, anytime - stupid easy fish to catch.

Mark


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> 3 threads.
> 
> :grin


You must now report yourself for breaking your official forum rule against trolling accusations.

Mark


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

Minnewaska said:


> I keep hearing that spear guns are illegal nearly everywhere. However, I used to see Riley on LaVagabond using them everywhere. Perhaps they were Hawaiian slings, but I didn't think so. Where is this skinny?


Spearguns (with triggers) are legal in the US, all of Central and South America outside of some protected parks, much of Europe and the Mediterranean countries, and probably more.

They are not legal in the Bahamas, Bermuda, and several Eastern Caribe nations, and probably more.

One confusion is that in some countries speargun fishing is legal for citizens, but not for visitors. Another confusion is that they are often illegal used while scuba diving, but not when free diving.

Mark


----------



## Guyfromthenorth (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks for the tips everyone I'll make some notes and collect gear next week. Yes spear guns are quite illegal in many countries thats why I said hand spears, as in a spear you use by hand (and elastic) not a triggered gun.


----------



## Guyfromthenorth (Jul 2, 2015)

I should add: don't worry, I always follow the rules, I work for the Canadian equivalent of the DNR back home. The entire trip state by state I've looked up the regulations and bought appropriate licenses online as required. Yeah I'm a rule nerd lol.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Guyfromthenorth said:


> The entire trip state by state I've looked up the regulations and bought appropriate licenses online as required.


That was the first $10,000 of your cruising kitty.

:devil


----------



## Guyfromthenorth (Jul 2, 2015)

Lol ah so far I'm in for 100$ Mark...only caught 3 fish though lol


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> 300 pound line?
> 
> How sportsman like! Lol


I troll with 200lb. Line. I ain't doin' it for sport.

Mahi ...... 1/3 for the freezer, 1/3 for the bbq, 1/3 is eaten while cutting the rest


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Guyfromthenorth said:


> Lol ah so far I'm in for 100$ Mark...only caught 3 fish though lol


It appears administration is you fortè. Fishing isn't.

:grin :grin


----------



## Guyfromthenorth (Jul 2, 2015)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Guyfromthenorth said:
> 
> 
> > Lol ah so far I'm in for 100$ Mark...only caught 3 fish though lol
> ...


Lol sure isn't inland. Hopefully things turn around in the blue. Handlines finished one with 75ft and one with 125ft so i can stagger them. Never crimped heavy line before so the first fish will decide if I did it right.


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

Crimps look good to me - actually looks like you used a real crimper, which is better than some of us with our vice grips...

I can't tell the swivel you used, but if it is a cheap barrel, consider changing it for a ball-bearing swivel. They only cost a little bit more, but fail a whole lot less. Big fish can take out even large barrel swivels.

Those lures will do you well - yellow and green mahi machine, purple and black wahoo attack. I've trolled blue and white everywhere and never caught anything with it. Pink seems to work well when others don't. Consider getting one cedar plug to augment.

Mark


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

And real fisherman don't drink Michelob Ultra Light. That's what we piss after drinking real beer... 

Mark


----------



## Guyfromthenorth (Jul 2, 2015)

colemj said:


> Crimps look good to me - actually looks like you used a real crimper, which is better than some of us with our vice grips...
> 
> I can't tell the swivel you used, but if it is a cheap barrel, consider changing it for a ball-bearing swivel. They only cost a little bit more, but fail a whole lot less. Big fish can take out even large barrel swivels.
> 
> ...


Great to hear Mark and I'll note the colours! I did buy crimpers and i got the good swivels rated to 300lbs and they are corkscrew as opposed to the other kind you pinch and open. I heard the corkscrew ones are more reliable.


----------



## Guyfromthenorth (Jul 2, 2015)

colemj said:


> And real fisherman don't drink Michelob Ultra Light. That's what we piss after drinking real beer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha lost 90lbs on Keto. Keepin that dream alive even if it means the beer sucks ?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

colemj said:


> And real fisherman don't drink Michelob Ultra Light.


Oh! Thats why I didnt recognise it.

The only lure thats ever worked for be is an old fashioned big - 6 inches long - Spoon. Cheap. So cheap that no shop will sell them now... because they want to hook you with a $20 lure that you lose 5 of per day. 

This kinda thing:


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

I was going to mention spoons, as they are excellent lures, but they are a bit more complicated in that if you are going faster than 4-5kts they don't stay in the water well. Putting a weight on them a foot or two above on a leader makes them work well. I used to use them a lot, and catch a lot of fish with them, but squids and cedar plugs are easy and work well.

Mark


----------



## Guyfromthenorth (Jul 2, 2015)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> colemj said:
> 
> 
> > And real fisherman don't drink Michelob Ultra Light.
> ...


I've done tons of spoon fishing back home. They are especially effective ice fishing. I trawled one down the Chesapeake on our trip and it fouled (as they often do while being dragged) by hooking itself and causing it to instead spin like a prop. It put I'm sure a few hundred thousand turns into the line and I had to toss the entire spool because it kept springing off my reel due to the twist in it lol. I do have spoons with me and I grabbed those mahi lures off amazon for 38$ rather than the 15$each they run in store.


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

Guyfromthenorth said:


> I've done tons of spoon fishing back home. They are especially effective ice fishing. I trawled one down the Chesapeake on our trip and it fouled (as they often do while being dragged) by hooking itself and causing it to instead spin like a prop. It put I'm sure a few hundred thousand turns into the line and I had to toss the entire spool because it kept springing off my reel due to the twist in it lol. I do have spoons with me and I grabbed those mahi lures off amazon for 38$ rather than the 15$each they run in store.


Oh yeah, that's the other reason I stopped using them!

Mark


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

It's stupid to waste a lure fishing in the Bahamas.

The water is shallow there. Just use Dynamite.


----------



## Guyfromthenorth (Jul 2, 2015)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> It's stupid to waste a lure fishing in the Bahamas.
> 
> The water is shallow there. Just use Dynamite.


Well I've dove and retrieved conch, I've speared snapper, caught barracuda and cero mackerel, however today's catch was one for my memories. In 10,000ft of water crossing to eluthera I hooked into this lovely mahi on a purple lure on the handlines I assembled. I've got 5 days worth of fish in the freezer and it was amazing for dinner earlier. Having a blast on my trip!


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

Nice fish! That is a productive area - particularly around the deep shelf as you approach Eluthera. Don't be surprised if you get slammed by a 50# wahoo this time of year. Mahi make outstanding ceviche if you like that. Don't eat the barracuda, and only the small ceros (which make great sashimi if you like that).

Mark


----------



## Guyfromthenorth (Jul 2, 2015)

colemj said:


> Nice fish! That is a productive area - particularly around the deep shelf as you approach Eluthera. Don't be surprised if you get slammed by a 50# wahoo this time of year. Mahi make outstanding ceviche if you like that. Don't eat the barracuda, and only the small ceros (which make great sashimi if you like that).
> 
> Mark


Thanks Mark, I've definitely stayed away from the barracuda for fear of ciguatura and also because I hear they generally don't taste good anyways. The ceros we kept were small, good to know it's a sushi fish! Due to the long day yesterday we processed the mahi into medium sized pieces, fried some for dinner (excellent) amd froze the rest.

Does the ceviche need to be done right away or can we thaw it later and then cook it in lime?


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

Actually, barracuda are excellent to eat - just not in ciguatera areas. If it hasn't been frozen for a long time, the mahi will still make good ceviche.

That gray snapper you shot is also an excellent sushi fish. They are usually small, so need a few of them.

Mark


----------



## Guyfromthenorth (Jul 2, 2015)

colemj said:


> Actually, barracuda are excellent to eat - just not in ciguatera areas. If it hasn't been frozen for a long time, the mahi will still make good ceviche.
> 
> That gray snapper you shot is also an excellent sushi fish. They are usually small, so need a few of them.
> 
> Mark


Perfect thanks again! Yeah around Bonds Cay I found tons of red and grey snapper in the 4lbs range. One was down deep amd inside a surprisingly tight crevice considering its large size and caused me to have to do alot of file work on my tip after....


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Barracuda is actually an excellent, white, firm fleshed fish which we like very much, however, it has the potential to be extremely dangerous, so I am not recommending you eat it. There are a very few places on this planet where it is OK to eat, like the Grenadines, but even there I suggest you never eat one over 18" long. Ciguatera is a cumulative poison, so the bigger the fish, the longer it has been at the top of the food chain eating the reef fish that carry the toxin. 

Below are our go-to lures. The blue & white squid is the most diverse producer, green & yellow good for Mahi and the rest all work well from time to time. However, in my opinion, the lures are made to catch the fishermen, as I've caught fish on everything from bare hooks to bits of shredded colorful plastic bags tied on red eyed metal heads with wire leader & a #7 hook. This is a good project for kids or bored adults.
I'd also suggest you confine yourself to lures 6" or smaller, trying to limit the size of your catches to what you can eat as fresh fish, and the ease of getting them aboard. However, I have hooked fish well over several hundred pounds on those small lures, occasionally.
Good fishing and sailing.


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

Barracuda of all sizes are fine in the Western Caribe. I wouldn't eat one in any part of the Eastern Caribe, although from St. Vincent South there is not supposed to be any ciguatera. If spear fishing, they are so stupidly curious that they sit patiently 6" from the tip of your spear, so you can easily get a clean brain shot.

Mark


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Run two Cuban yo-yo’s with 300test and 40lb leaders. One surface plug and the other something deep. Get mahi mahi and yellow fin. Don’t want anything bigger. Have a spray bottle filled with cheap rum or vodka. Spray on gills kills fish immediately. Gut and dress on sugar scoop. No mess. 
At anchor use light hand line or short rod and catch king fish or the occasional small barracuda . Make ceviche with lime as soon as caught.
Normally fly fish. Find fishing off a sail boat a PIA and boring. So it’s definitely meat fishing not sport. Find once you’re 50-100m off shore you just catch sargasso so it’s a waste of time. But island to island it’s worthwhile on on the rare occasions conditions permit. Find using raw chicken scraps when at anchor is most productive and the least PIA. Once below Antigua risk of illness less. Won’t eat barracuda except from windwards. Don’t believe any of the local myths work.


----------



## Guyfromthenorth (Jul 2, 2015)

Great tips on avoiding cig and on fishing lures/methods everyone. We have done some rod casting from shore and whole anchored but our shadow always brings in a big barracuda so we just dinghy out and dive a reef. 

I completely get the "fishing lure is for the fisherman" line. I bought our handline lures from amazon for 36$ shipped and saw a nearly identical kit (but in a plastic box instead of a mesh bag) at Bass Pro doe 380$ or so! The 36$ version has been producing well. The purple and black caught the mahi and the red black everything else. I've dragged the green and white with no hits yet but I doubt it was due to colour as much as fish being around. 

So far the method of dual yoyos, one on each side rail, and a teaser in the middle has been working well. One yoyo with a dark lure and one with a lighter and one line 20ft longer than the other.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

I forgot to mention that we use an 18 foot fiberglass outrigger on the stb side. Catches maybe 1/3rd more fish than the flat lines. Perhaps that's because it sets the hook better.


----------

